# tybee island



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I went fishing today.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

...Aaaannnddd??????......


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

:fishing:I was their two place was packed with people did you have any luck I didnt I was stuck their in low tide on the pier fishing on the north side saw a little girl bring in a baby ray. I didnt see anyone else lock into anything the water was only 58 degrees from what I heard. Might have seen you there but I dont know anybody personly lol I was in blue jeans and a blue tshirt
Will be going back there soon I hope Maybe it wont be so busy.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

girl was mine . boy in green shirt was mine to. we was killin time.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

yep i met you then i was just testing out my new built rods and hoping for a bite what did your daughter catch that ray on small shrimp my son and friend were ebvious over her catch we sat there for three hours lol. But the weather was awesome Im still trying to figure out saltwater fishing finding the bars and such and the right rigs to use i was using a crappie rig I had that worked well for whiting but did not even catch one of those lol. I am thinking low tide at tybee is not very productive on the sides of the pier. Glad to see yall had some luck!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

saltysurf said:


> yep i met you then i was just testing out my new built rods and hoping for a bite what did your daughter catch that ray on small shrimp my son and friend were ebvious over her catch we sat there for three hours lol. But the weather was awesome Im still trying to figure out saltwater fishing finding the bars and such and the right rigs to use i was using a crappie rig I had that worked well for whiting but did not even catch one of those lol. I am thinking low tide at tybee is not very productive on the sides of the pier. Glad to see yall had some luck!!!!


caught it on jumbo fresh shrimp. then she said wasnt nothin biting but stingrays and was ready to go..................... lol 

low tide is very productive with the tactics.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out this tide thing I am not used to it since where I am from for the last 30 years I never had to worry about tide. I just go and throw my line in and enjoy being there lol. I have no idea abouthow to read the tide tables aswell. I got to tell ya man fishing in wyoming was alot easier then fishing for anything in georgia fresh or salt I have to learn how to fish all over again it seems lol


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Be of good*

cheer..though you may not know much now...fates have it that you may have chanced upon the one who knows the most (though there are others in contention )...and any of us would gladly help you..there are two main ways to learn certain "tactics" The first is to private message someone who knows. You may get a little more info that way than you would across the boards...The second is called the watch and learn method. This is where you spot one of the guys/gals who knows..and then you ease up...ever so slightly, confident but cordial, and observe (bait, tackle)...then you ease a little closer..and inquire( patterns, time, tide)..You will find that most everyone would love to help you.. Disclaimer: Gather data now in the preseason. Everyone is light hearted and jovial. When the bell rings for battle and the game faces are put on,  ,its a little harder to "snuggle up". Good luck..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

saltysurf said:


> I am still trying to figure out this tide thing I am not used to it since where I am from for the last 30 years I never had to worry about tide. I just go and throw my line in and enjoy being there lol. I have no idea abouthow to read the tide tables aswell. I got to tell ya man fishing in wyoming was alot easier then fishing for anything in georgia fresh or salt I have to learn how to fish all over again it seems lol


I meet you sat on pier and we will talk> sat morning 10 am. OK??


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

wont be able to make it this weekend I have to work 5 am to 2 pm sorry man I would love to meet up but I cant make it just found out today that I had to work :--| I will keep in touch though I should have next weekend off do you live on tybee?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thats cool dude. i be there next weekend to.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

clinder said:


> thats cool dude. i be there next weekend to.


aint you always there??? Hey Salty, bring beer......at least 13, 1 for you.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

clinder said:


> thats cool dude. i be there next weekend to.


aint you always there??? Hey Salty, bring beer......at least 13, 1 for you...


----------

